# VK New Arrivals 13 August 2015



## Gizmo (13/8/15)

Kuro Singles Restocked!

Kanthal Wire Restocked

Clapton Wire 32G wrapped Around 24G

30ML Needle Bottles

Turbo RDA V2

Mutation X V5

Mini Goblin by Lemaga ( please note this is a clone I have authentic's arriving this week as well )

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/15)

Coil Master KIT

http://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-masters-kit.html

1.Needle Nose Pliers
2.Wire Cutters
3.Scissors
4.Pen Style Screwdriver Kit (with 8 pins)
5.Elbow Tweezers
6.Ceramic Tip Tweezers
7.Ohm Meter
8.Coiling Kit (1mm, 1.5mm, 2mm, 2.5mm, 3mm)
9.Spare Parts box
10.Pouch
11.coil master case

Reactions: Like 1


----------

